
Putin: Russia manifesto outlining plans is coming true - mpweiher
https://www.news.com.au/world/europe/1990s-manifesto-outlining-russias-plans-is-starting-to-come-true/news-story/343a27c71077b87668f1aa783d03032c
======
aritmo
In retrospect, any book can read as a Nostradamus book.

The Ukraine situation was a huge win for the US and a defeat for Russia. A
whole generation of Ukrainians will now be hostile to Russia. That was not in
the book.

~~~
phs318u
They would consider that a small price to pay. Being liked is not a goal they
care about. The Poles have hated the Russians for many generations. And?

The Russian geopolitical innovation has been to hugely leverage the logic of
“the enemy of my enemy is my friend” from within an internal domestic context.
That’s now why there are so many apologists for Russia defined by party-
political lines.

Edited to clarify last sentence.

------
phs318u
1\. This should have (2017) in the title. Though that shouldn't imply that the
article isn't spot on.

2\. Oh the irony! That this is published by a Murdoch channel.

